# Many Questions



## skmpz (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello guys.. i'm new to freeBSD and i have the following problems..

1. Sound
I read somewhere that to enable sound drivers i should write

```
kldload snd_driver
```
and it works.. but isn't there any way to autoload sound drivers on every boot ?

this might be helpful

```
dhcppc0# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC662 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC662 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
```

2. Video/NVIDIA
I installed nvidia-drivers from ports and also vlc.. but when i play for example .avi videos the quality is kind of bad .. i mean its kind of "stucky".. what can i do to fix it?

3. Hard Disks
I have 3 hard disks.. The 1st is the one that freebsd is installed on and 2 more.. If i login as root the disks are automounted and accessible.. If i login as root then logout and login as user is still ok (disks can be used) .. but if i login only as user i cant mount the disks.. i try to open from Places (gnome) but it does nothing..

4. Fonts
Fonts in browsers are kind of crappy.
For example this is google.gr (that's not greek)






and even the fonts here at the forum are different than the way i see them on my macbook for example..





what can i do to fix that?

5. Flash Plugins (Firefox3)
I installed firefox3 but i cant install the plugins to view flash and youtube videos .. how can i fix that?

6. Weird
I just found out that if i double click on /dev/ directory it pops a black screen and need to restart but if i access /dev/ in terminal it works fine..

sorry for all these newbie questions but i'm lost..any help would be grateful.. thx in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 28, 2009)

Moved to Off-Topic because a) all of these questions can be found, with answers, by searching the forums b) there's no common topic for them


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2009)

1) http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html

2) Not sure as I have no idea what "kind of sucky" for error message is 

3) http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html

4) http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-fonts.html

5) http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786&highlight=flash

6) It's probably because nautilus tries to get file types. Simple solution, don't do it.


----------



## Eponasoft (Oct 28, 2009)

Actually he/she (whichever) said 'kind of "stucky"', which probably refers to frame dropping and/or video freeze. That's usually caused by low video throughput, and is usually (but not always) driver-related. The driver could be wrong (or even corrupted), the hardware might be faulty or low-performance, the media player could be sucky...there are quite a few things that could be wrong and it could be more than one problem. First thing I'd do is try a different media player.


----------

